# Help me memorize stuff



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay, I want to try arpeggios and sweeping, but I dont know what notes to use. With pentatonic soloing, its easy cause theres about 12 notes, and in an easy pattern. From tabs, it looks like they use the top three strings of chord shapes 

e-12-------15-12)
B---14--14-----
G-----13------- 

, so I wrote out what the positions are for the top 3 strings in normal barre chords. Can anyone tell me if Im on the right track? Or some other helpful ideas?


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Arpeggios*

Check out a website called chopsfromhell.com
there are in depth studies of arpeggios and anything else for that matter
Hope this helps
Ray


----------

